
EXist-db v3.1.0 available - mgr86
http://exist-db.org/exist/apps/wiki/blogs/eXist//eXist310
======
mgr86

      > Implemented the Arrow Operator (=>) from XQuery 3.1
    

I am unreasonably excited about this. On the whole I've found the introduction
of xquery 3.1's arrays and maps to be a refreshing experience for XML
processing.

------
Finnucane
For myself I am unreasonably excited about the TEI Publisher module. I have an
archive project that this should work very well for.

